

Web app ideas - lkozma
http://lkozma.net/blog/quick-web-app-ideas/

======
keyle
While I'm not interested in pursuing any of those I appreciate thinkers out
there that push their ideas live.

Would up vote this 5 times over some bit coin lulsecz space station news...
Keep em coming!

~~~
teadrinker
Agreed. Only one of these ideas has financial potential, and even then it's
not an easy market to tap for that particular service.

Still, it's nice to see some idea flow as it always gets the juices flowing.

------
dchest
1\. Nice idea, maybe I should built this into "I Write Like" (BTW, it still
works: <http://iwl.me>) ;-)

~~~
karterk
I remember it going viral! Curious to find out how it's doing now in terms of
traffic.

~~~
dchest
Now it's down to about 1500 to 4000 visitors per day. As you can see here:
<http://i.imgur.com/V5xMr.png> the viral effect lasted for about a month.

~~~
danoc
Nice to see that people are still visting it! Is most of the traffic direct or
from search engines?

------
karterk
About the idea 4 (World map live postcard). I made something similar here:
<http://iambored.wreally.com/>

It's a real time map showing who is currently viewing that page (you need
HTML5 geolocation api). However it never took off because for it to be fun you
need to get a bunch of people on it at the same time.

~~~
marquis
May I suggest the view starts out with the entire globe? It zoomed in for me,
and had to intuitively know to press the + key to zoom out where I saw a
couple of others. If you had clearer zoom controls and a more visible icon for
each user it would be more interesting. Posting something like this to google+
right now could generate a huge number of people checking it out.

~~~
karterk
Thanks for your suggestion! There is a snag in Google maps which causes grey
areas to start appearing outside the boundaries of the world map (on top and
bottom). Which kinda sucks because it makes the map look ugly. That's why I
had to set it in this zoom size. But what you said completely makes sense. I
am going to go ahead and change it to a lower zoom.

------
Aresfeda
Does anybody know if there's already something like the world map radio? Can't
find anything on google.

~~~
based2
<http://radiomap.eu>

------
endlessvoid94
The world map in realtime is interesting. The iphone app Beluga does this
(they got bought by FB) sorta, but in reverse. They focus on the chat, and
have the ability to see a map of where everyone is located.

It's pretty slick.

------
roinsh
About Idea 2, Streema (<http://streema.com/radios>) offers a curated set of
stations from around the world although not plotted on a map.

------
mmacneil
Thought #6 was neat and I was bored so I created <http://www.namestofaces.com>

